# 1970 LeMans front disc conversion



## Anth Knight (Aug 7, 2021)

Where’s the best place to buy brake components, including hardware, for a front disc conversion? I have discs, callipers and spindles but need everything else involved.


----------



## mattcraw (Aug 9, 2021)

Give Rockauto.com a try


----------



## Anth Knight (Aug 7, 2021)

They’ve got a lot of the parts, it’s stuff like the calliper brackets and hardware they don’t sell.


----------



## mattcraw (Aug 9, 2021)

Anth Knight said:


> They’ve got a lot of the parts, it’s stuff like the calliper brackets and hardware they don’t sell.


Napa?
My '69 LeMans has front disc brakes standard. Not sure if it was an option then, think it may have been. Same parts should work for your '70. Master cylinder is the major difference between the two braking systems. Suggesting stock parts for the option, which still are available.


----------



## mattcraw (Aug 9, 2021)

Tempest or Firebird are the best way to find parts for those cars.


----------



## Anth Knight (Aug 7, 2021)

Might have a look at Napa, don’t know whether they ship over here.


----------

